# Peanut and Hattie's fry?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm just curious, but what would their fry look like? Peanut's (red) a SD PK
and Miss Hattie (purple) here is a HM. She still needs to color up, but she is really a blue dragon. Peanut's fins still need to heal from a fight he had with another betta at the breeder's- so imagine his fins are full


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually, there is no such thing as a "blue dragon" 

You would probably get some muti-colors, and some dragons, partial dragons, ect. But for dragons what really matters is the color underneath the dragon pattern. She looks like a copper to me, so maybe some coppers with dragon patterning, and stuff like that. Red coppers as well. And Metallics, because copper is a homozygous trait, so that means 2 of the same gene is copied, copper x non-copper would give you about 50% metallics if you are lucky.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh lol sorry.. well the breeder said she was a blue dragon... heheh, I'll change that. Thanks


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

It's fine, I was talking about it with my betta friend, and she just told me about some genetics, and dragon pattern haha. Thought I would try out being a betta smarty :3


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, Hattie is a copper. Not sure what you would get but you could possibly get a copper dragon which is what my boy Leon is. Beautiful fish. I LOVE Haddie.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like the the spread of her dorsal its almost as big as her anal. I wonder does she have double tail in her background? I *Think* she is a symmetrical, whereas he looks Asymmetrical. (its kinda hard for me to tell at the angles.) These are my nooby observations


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't wait for you to breed them. I would love to have one of their babies. lol


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

WOW! keep us updated on how this goes down, and post lots of pix!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I definitely will. Though not for a while though... June or July.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

SweetnSpicy said:


> Actually, there is no such thing as a "blue dragon"
> 
> You would probably get some muti-colors, and some dragons, partial dragons, ect. But for dragons what really matters is the color underneath the dragon pattern. She looks like a copper to me, so maybe some coppers with dragon patterning, and stuff like that. Red coppers as well. And Metallics, because copper is a homozygous trait, so that means 2 of the same gene is copied, copper x non-copper would give you about 50% metallics if you are lucky.


i thought there was such thing because i have seen one in person before

what about this?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That looks nice, but SCREAMS photoshop to me... Then again with some bettas you can never tell!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, that photo is an "Imaginary" blue dragon. I believe Victoria from bettysplendens did that.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Yep, that photo is an "Imaginary" blue dragon. I believe Victoria from bettysplendens did that.


well yyour probably right and it does kinda look created. and the supposable one i seen in person looked like blue but im not sure now that you point it out


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love your bettas! I think that hattie is a crown tail though correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you 
Nope. If she was a crowntail her rays would be more elongated. She's a halfmoon


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh ok! Im terrible at telling tail types my bad!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's fine. I get confused a lot too. :wink:


----------

